# New to Vizslas



## worriedowner (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi! I have an 8 week puppy Vizsla and I am freaking out. She barks, whines, and whimpers all day. I also fear she has more energy than I can handle. How much energy do they have? Do I really need to walk her for about 2 hours a day? Please help


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wo - at that age - put a light check cord on them several times a day - let them run - at the most will get worn out in 15min - let the pup set the pace !!!!! not YOU - yes - several hours in short bursts works !!!!!!!


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Vizslas have TONS of energy. Mine is almost 17 months old and he can still drive me crazy sometimes. Even with a few hundred acres for him to run on.

They're extremely loving and loyal dogs. But you need to look more into what you're getting yourself into before you get too far along with the pup.

Good luck.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The constant whining and whimpering goes away with maturity. Right now she's a baby that needs reassurance. Try crating her for short periods of time when she's starting to be too much and leave the house. Grab a coffee, talk to a human, and come back re-energized to handle her needs. Ear plugs and sessions of screaming into pillows help! Ask me how I know.  Search for the forum for good chew toys and mental or nose work games. Engaging her mind and natural instincts through games is a great way to build confidence and bond. 

At her age, REM is right on the money--short, but frequent, off-leash or on a long lead.
Exercise requirements will vary from dog to dog, but a lot of behavior problems that pop up in adolescent and adult vizslas can be mitigated with increased exercise. That said, a lot of vizslas DO need 2 hours or more a day and if that's something you can't or don't want to commit to than you may want to get another breed. I'm betting you're just sleep-deprived with scratches and bite marks up and down your limbs like all owners of vizsla puppies and you can get through this!


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

worriedowner said:


> Hi! I have an 8 week puppy Vizsla and I am freaking out. She barks, whines, and whimpers all day. I also fear she has more energy than I can handle. How much energy do they have? Do I really need to walk her for about 2 hours a day? Please help


Our 8 month old pup has 3 walks a day, 20mins in the morning, about an 45mins to an hour off lead in the afternoon and 15-20mins before dark.And if she fails to get one of the walks the time is filled with mind games, hide and seek, and the like.Its hard work at the start and still is at times but ya get out what you put in.We did loads of research prior to getting Anwen.The ups are fantastic and well worth the "issues" that we get tested on.
How long have you had her for, don't forget shes still just left the litter and probably not a happy chicken. Anwen barks loads,usually for a reason you just have to work it out,usually the retriever has nicked a chew or has eaten her dinner or she needs to go out, shes tired , needs hugs ---and the list goes on.... ;D


----------



## Bailey smith (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi our puppy is 16 weeks on Wednesday and is getting easier each day. He still makes Littke whimpers when we crate him (I call it the vizsla song as it's always the same pattern) but this only last a few minutes now, whereas when he was 8 weeks old it would go on for hours! 

In terms of exercise we follow the 5 minutes rule, I.e. 5 minutes x months old they are. So at 16 weeks our puppy gets three walks of 20 minutes two walks of which are off free run sessions at our local woods. Weekends we take him out for longer periods and he also has lots of play time in our garden. 

Good luck and have a good read of the forum, there are loads of really useful threads which will be of great help I'm sure


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

She misses her Mama and her litter mates. Give her a little time to adjust. Our dogs don't do well on leash walks, they prefer off leash time so I'd focus on that. But not at dog parks, 8 weeks is way too young and I saw on the news this morning that we have a near epidemic of Parvo in the USA right now (if you are here).


----------

